# Exchanging into DVC...BWV views??



## snickers104 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got an exchange through RCI for BWV in April and was wondering what the different views there were.  Nowhere on my confirmation does it say anything about a view.  I used the Wyndham portal into RCI to get the exchange.  Do I call the resort to find out what view I got?  Or does RCI or DVC send me a separate confirmation with the view?  It is a 1Bdr.


----------



## johnf0614 (Nov 12, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> I got an exchange through RCI for BWV in April and was wondering what the different views there were.  Nowhere on my confirmation does it say anything about a view.  I used the Wyndham portal into RCI to get the exchange.  Do I call the resort to find out what view I got?  Or does RCI or DVC send me a separate confirmation with the view?  It is a 1Bdr.



Most likely you have a Garden/Pool View.  I've only read of one person that that got a Boardwalk View.  You can call Member Services for the view once you have your Disney confirmation number.

It will also take about a week to 2 weeks after your exchange for Disney to have your confirmation number


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 15, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Most likely you have a Garden/Pool View.  I've only read of one person that that got a Boardwalk View.  You can call Member Services for the view once you have your Disney confirmation number.
> 
> It will also take about a week to 2 weeks after your exchange for Disney to have your confirmation number



So who sends me the Disney confirmation number, Disney or RCI???


----------



## schiff1997 (Nov 15, 2013)

A week after I confirmed a 2 br. AKV  unit with RCI I was called  Disney Member services to confirm the reservation with them and also to obtain our Disney Reservation number.   They already had our information from RCI.   The phone number is on your RCI exchange confirmation.


----------



## fluke (Nov 15, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> So who sends me the Disney confirmation number, Disney or RCI???



Usually by two weeks after the confirmation of the exchange you call DVC member services and get your DVC confirmation number.  Tell them you are an RCI exchanger and they will look up the confirmation by your name. 

You can set up Magical Express or whatever you need at that time or use the confirmation later to set it up.  Once you have the confirmation you can link it to your  account at the "My Disney Experience" web site which will allow you to book your Fast plus reservations(I think you need to link tickets prior to doing this) and anything else you need.


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 15, 2013)

schiff1997 said:


> A week after I confirmed a 2 br. AKV  unit with RCI I was called  Disney Member services to confirm the reservation with them and also to obtain our Disney Reservation number.   They already had our information from RCI.   The phone number is on your RCI exchange confirmation.



Thanks for this info....


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 15, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> I got an exchange through RCI for BWV in April and was wondering what the different views there were.  Nowhere on my confirmation does it say anything about a view.  I used the Wyndham portal into RCI to get the exchange.  Do I call the resort to find out what view I got?  Or does RCI or DVC send me a separate confirmation with the view?  It is a 1Bdr.


At BWV, I believe there are three view categories.  One is Standard View, which is ugly dumpster-type views but reduced points for DVC owners.  Another is Boardwalk View, which carries the same points cost as Garden Pool, but which is obviously more limited.

DVC owners book at their home resorts at 11 months and non-home at 7 months.  Both the standard and Boardwalk views are snapped up eagerly right at 11 months, and are rarely found in RCI.

But...you never know.  Since the price is the same, it wouldn't hurt to call DVC Member Services and ask once you have your confirmation.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 15, 2013)

fluke said:


> You can set up Magical Express or whatever you need at that time or use the confirmation later to set it up.  Once you have the confirmation you can link it to your  account at the "My Disney Experience" web site which will allow you to book your Fast plus reservations(I think you need to link tickets prior to doing this) and anything else you need.


My Disney Experience was an 8-hour nightmare, with numerous phone calls over a two-day period, to get set up for us -- and we knew the DVC drill from being DVC owners.  But once you get it working, it's kinda cool.

The problem with MDE is the linking of things to your reservation.  The reservation itself is easy, but then you are going to have to call DVC Member Services to give the names of all guests in the room.  That is actually easy because DVC MS is very good, but expect a long wait on phone mail.  I waited more than 20 minutes.  The more difficult linking problem was linking tickets to the reservation so we could make Fast Pass+ reservations.

Once you get all your names linked, you will be able to personalize your *"Magic Bands." * This is a wrist band you will wear which will serve as your room key, will have all of your reservations (FP+, dining, DDP, tour, etc) sync'd, and if you select that option, may also be used to bill purchases to your room.  By personalizing, I mean that you can select band color and enter a name to be inscribed on the inside of the band.  If you don't personalize, all bands will be a charcoal grey color.

You have to have both an active reservation AND park tickets, and the tickets themselves have to be linked to the reservation, in order to make *FastPass+ reservations.*  This system will allow you to make up to three FP+ reservations in one park each day for which you have a ticket.  Know what you want, and be sure everyone in your party who you want to make FP+ ressies for is both listed on the room reservation and has their tickets linked on MDE.

If three of you are going to ride attractions together on a particular day, select all three names before making the FP reservation.  That way, all of you will have the same times.  The system will give you a "Best Match" for the three rides you select, and 2-3 other choices.  Look all of them over before selecting, because another choice may fit your touring plans for that particular day better than the "Best Match."  Once you have made selections, you can change them, either on MDE or at kiosks in the park while you are there. 

Little-known factoid:  You can actually make those reservations for any date *up to 14 days from your Disney resort checkin* -- so even if you were just staying one night in a Disney resort, you can make reservations for as many days as you have tickets.  FP+ is supposed to only be for onsite guests at this point, but... 

And yes...OF COURSE some people are already booking one night in a Disney Value so they can book FP+ for their entire two-week stay in an offsite room!


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 19, 2013)

Called DVC MS and got my reservation linked to MDE and everything is good so far.  Have not tried to link tickets yet.  Got a Garden/Pool view room.  Another question...is it easy to rent a car inside the Resort?  Just wont need a car the whole time so don't want to pick one up at the airport.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Nov 19, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Called DVC MS and got my reservation linked to MDE and everything is good so far.  Have not tried to link tickets yet.  Got a Garden/Pool view room.  Another question...is it easy to rent a car inside the Resort?  Just wont need a car the whole time so don't want to pick one up at the airport.



There is a car rental place at WDW.  Some one else will have to confirm, but I think it' at the Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 20, 2013)

There is a car rental location at the Car Care Center, on the road leading into MK.  Not sure which company.

I'd be amazed if there were NOT a rental option at either the Swan or Dolphin...easily walkable from BWV or take the boat.

In addition, in most locations, Enterprise will usually bring the car to you.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 20, 2013)

The Car Care Center and Swolphin locations are both Alamo/National.  Swolphin's hours are more limited, but an easy walk from BWV.

http://www.swandolphin.com/aboutus/transportation.html


----------

